# Aisling Agnew & Matthew McAllister Ireland Tour



## merula

Scottish classical guitarist Matthew McAllister and Irish Flautist Aisling Agnew make a welcome return to Ireland for their 2006 Heritage Week tour.

This years tour will include music from their recently released album '*Recital*' and features a wide range of virtuosic and beautiful music from around the globe.

The duo will give 8 concerts, performing twice in Ireland's capital city, Dublin and giving recitals in many of Ireland's atmospheric castles and heritage sites.

*Tour Dates*

Saturday 26th August - Christ Church Cathedral, Dublin 1pm 
Sunday 27th August - Emo Court, Laois 2.30pm 
Tuesday 29th August - Ferns Castle, Wexford 4pm 
Wednesday 30th August - Ormond Castle, Tipperary 4pm 
Thursday 31st August - Roscrea Castle, Tipperary 8pm 
Friday 1st September - Portumna Castle, Galway 8pm 
Saturday 2nd September - St Audeon's, Dublin 8pm 
Sunday 3rd September - Parkes Castle, Leitrim 4pm

*Programme*

Johann Sebastian Bach 
Sonata BWV 1034 Arranged for Flute and Guitar, BWV1034

Dave Heath 
Gentle Dreams

Greg Caffrey 
Pluck and Blow

David Fennessy 
Continuity Error

François Borne 
Fantasie Brilliant on Bizet's 'Carmen'

Francis Poulenc 
Mouvements perpétuels, Op 14

Maurice Ravel 
Pavane pour une infante défunte

Please visit flautist Aisling's website for more info, audio clips, recordings etc..

http://www.aislingagnew.com

Please visit guitarist Matthew's website for more info, audio clips, recordings etc...

http://www.matthewmcallister.com

Albums, http://www.naturalstudio.co.uk/shop


----------

